# Digital Fuel Gauge Reset



## JonHC (May 27, 2014)

Hi all,

Got an issue with the digital 'miles remaining' readout on my dashpod. The low fuel alarm sounds but the dial is only just below half full and I know there's still plenty of fuel left (I checked on the last fill). Is there anyway I can do a reset so I can sync the two back together?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

http://auditttuning.org/audi-tt-to-foll ... ALIBRATION
I know you can do it with vcds, but usually it's the gauge that's wrong not the display reading so idk if it'll work.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What the digital fuel Range "miles left in tank" showing, if the same but incorrect reading as the gauge it's usually the level senders in the tank, other wise it's a dash pod fault.
Hoggy.


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

I had a similar problem with mine going from showing 100 miles to 20 miles, to five miles to walking in about a two mile period. I ran three tanks with a fuel cleaner, Techron. While I still get fuel as soon as I'm 25 0r 20 miles from empty, my TT is now predictable as far as fuel in tank.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The miles remaining "range" reading is a rolling average calculation based on recent mpg and fuel level (from tank sensor).

If your last few miles was downhill for example, it's possible to get a high range reading in excess of reality and the actual level of fuel.

If your low fuel alarm is triggering when you know you have plenty of fuel this could be a bad connection in the wiring to the fuel sensor or dirt on the sensor track, intermittently giving a low level - you will notice this by the fuel gauge needle dropping coincident with the beep - it may rise again next time you go over a bump.


----------



## BIGKIRBS (May 9, 2015)

How easy is the fuel level sender to replace, is it a simple unbolt and remove and bolt in a new unit?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Have a look in the Mk1 Knowledge Base. You have to pull the fuel pump out so it's messy with petrol.


----------



## stickman007 (Apr 21, 2015)

Word of advice: Do it with the tank close to empty!


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

I reckon its the pod at fault, mines the same, ive even seen the fuel needle move on its own with the keys out, lol

I am planing on having a dash pod repair done on mine based on the notorious unreliability of them. :?


----------



## JonHC (May 27, 2014)

It looks like it's the 'analog' gauge that's at fault. I went the petrol station last night to see how much it took to fill and it was about 57 litres so I know I was running on fumes. Now the needle is beyond the full marker and is touching the edge of the casing! When I turn the ignition off, the needle drops to just above reserve, stays there for a few seconds then drops to the bottom. Strange!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

JonHC said:


> It looks like it's the 'analog' gauge that's at fault. I went the petrol station last night to see how much it took to fill and it was about 57 litres so I know I was running on fumes. Now the needle is beyond the full marker and is touching the edge of the casing! When I turn the ignition off, the needle drops to just above reserve, stays there for a few seconds then drops to the bottom. Strange!


Hi,What did the digital Fuel Range show when you were on fumes. Does the fuel range reading move with the gauge ?
Hoggy.


----------



## JonHC (May 27, 2014)

0 miles, as the photo. Must have done at least 15 miles since it went to zero! The fuel range reading has gone up to 375 miles


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If gauge randomly changes & the fuel range changes with it, it's the level senders.
Hoggy.


----------



## JonHC (May 27, 2014)

Mines not doing that but I know what you mean, watched some videos on YouTube showing that problem. I'll keep an eye on it though and let you know. Cheers Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

You can test the analogue gauge with vcds:-
"Select" Control Module
"17 Instruments"
and "Start" the Output Test. The needle drives to set positions.





slightly different movements and displays on the Golf- but same procedure to start the test.


----------

